# The rare but dangerous striped blue Goat



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## Punchy (May 11, 2005)

Real pretty I love the wheels what are they and where can I find some. I just picked one up yesterday.
Mike :cheers :cheers


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing on the wheels...have a Pontiac center cap, I think those may be the optional 18" wheels..

Stripes look nice, nice touch with the smaller outline, really sets the stripes off. Very nice.


----------



## golfshaftguys (Sep 9, 2004)

*Awesome*

That thing is awesome! Very nice goat, and the plate is GreeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaT! :cheers


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

Punchy said:


> Real pretty I love the wheels what are they and where can I find some. I just picked one up yesterday.
> Mike :cheers :cheers


Look close - Those are the same wheels you have, just with decals.

I love the white stripes on MBM! :cheers:


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

Zoomin said:


> Look close - Those are the same wheels you have, just with decals.
> 
> I love the white stripes on MBM! :cheers:


What decals and who makes them?


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

diverdan said:


> What decals and who makes them?


I haven't the foggiest. Perhaps EdwardC will give us a clue..


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

stripes and wheel graphics can be found at: www.autotrimdesign.com


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

I like the look of those wheel decals, but I am curious how durable they are against rocks etc.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Leave it to me, I can't see a damn thing! My screen says picture not found! :willy:


----------



## GTObsessor (Apr 22, 2005)

yah... think his server booted his webspace


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

Fixed.

Today a gentleman offered to buy the striped blue goat at work for $5k more than the original cost. Turned him down.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

EdwardC said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Today a gentleman offered to buy the striped blue goat at work for $5k more than the original cost. Turned him down.


Geez, why? Moola is moola. Take his cash and go buy another one. If you can clear the difference and be well compensated for your time ($200 hr and up), do it. It's just a bunch of stickers and some paint on the bumpers.


----------



## Pvt. Joker (May 25, 2005)

looks sweet, love the stripes


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Geez, why? Moola is moola. Take his cash and go buy another one. If you can clear the difference and be well compensated for your time ($200 hr and up), do it. It's just a bunch of stickers and some paint on the bumpers.


Gave it serious thought but I got burnt before when I sold my '86 GN in graduate school. It's now worth over twice as much as what I sold it for.

Besides, midnight blue metallic is a one year deal so I don't want to go through the hassle of finding another A4.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

That's cool. The white stereo stripes on the blue paint look terrific. A set of 18 inch wheels would look terrific on your car, too. Maybe when the factory rubber wears out?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks good!! I can see now!!! :cheers


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm still interested in what you did to the wheels.


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice car. Where in Virginia are you located? If your in the Hampton Rhoads area, you should bring your car to the local Saturday night hangout at Jenros. Jenros is located at the Haygood Shopping Center where Haygood and Independence Blvd meet. :cheers


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

DaveGesp said:


> I'm still interested in what you did to the wheels.


They are decals placed on the spokes, look really good. You can get them from the link posted, although I had a tough time navigating the site.

I agree, the Midnight Blue Metallic is a great color for the GTO, a shame it's going away so soon...should keep this blue and drop spice red for '06.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Tiger said:


> They are decals placed on the spokes, look really good. You can get them from the link posted, although I had a tough time navigating the site.
> 
> I agree, the Midnight Blue Metallic is a great color for the GTO, a shame it's going away so soon...should keep this blue and drop spice red for '06.


 :agree


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

I like it, not sure about going down the lid of the trunk. I have the same kit on mine and opted just for the top. I figured since it didn't travel down beyond the hood, not to go beyond the top of the trunk, personal preference. 

Wheels are different, nice to see someone actually try the decals, not sure I like them, something a little too, importy looking to me. I REALLY like that you painted the rear lower fascia and decaled the inserts. I have the inserts as well, but yellow, to match the top paint.

Overall, I think it looks nice.  GJ

As for the website, go here, this should be all you need.

http://www.autotrimdesign.net/category.jsp?category=22775


----------

